# Firefox Add-On SQLme  zum automatisierten Testen



## guenter024 (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,
kennt jemand im Titel genanntes Add-On?
Gibt es das noch oder kennt jemand Alternativen?

Würd mich über eine Bezugs- oder Downloadquelle freuen.

Danke 
Ciao
Günter


----------



## Yaslaw (20. Januar 2010)

Meinst du SQL Inject Me?
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7597

Es ist grad das einzige das ich finde...


----------

